# code gauge steel



## johnboy (Apr 25, 2019)

Does anyone know what the term "code gauge steel" means? It is used in many specifications and on product brochures, but I cannot find any industry definition or explanation of what it means. Is it a UL or ASTM standard for thickness? Quality? Driving me nuts...thanks!


----------



## BobC (Nov 18, 2020)

Did you find an answer?  I have exactly the same qquestion.


----------



## Kam (Feb 17, 2021)

This term is thrown around a lot in the MEP industry, lighting fixture housing to be more exact and it just tells you that that steel is conformant standard thickness and I believe its tied to ASTM but honestly I have never done the research myself.


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2021)

Probably just implying that the enclosure thickness is measured in standard sheet steel "gauge" measurement rather than inches or mm thickness. In most cases, thickness tolerance meets either ASTM A568 or A924.


----------

